

Luck, Randomness and Success - paraschopra
http://paraschopra.com/blog/personal/luck-randomness-and-success.htm

======
releasedatez
Great piece! I know this is not the article is meant to say, but envy is
inevitable. But using that envy as a drive may not be a bad thing.

